# Transformer



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

guys,

just about to buy a 110v Transformer 3Kv. Any idea where i'd get one at a reasonable price here in Northern Ireland


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

any good hardware/builders/tool store should stock them where abouts r u?


----------



## mikeh (May 9, 2006)

I bought one in in Lisburn, SRK Equipment, it was £52 inc vat for a dual outlet 3.0KVA.


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

I can get u one for £45.50 mate

i work for a builder and we have our own hardware shop:car:


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah guys,

I live in Portadown. Erm.............. I probably would be quite a lot older than you lot!!
Afraid Limavady is a little too far for me but at that price its tempting.

Anyway could anyone recommend a sealant. I plan to clay and polish with menz 106ff, glaze with megs#7 and then you tell me your favourite seal.

I could use collinite but I always have this thing about old wax etc


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

ML tools in Edenderry is a good place to go fot that stuff :thumb: There are quite alot of us form near u and round Lurgan and Tandragee on this site!!!..


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Ronnie,

Should have thought about ML tools. I had even thought about hireing one from CP hire Tamnamore just to see how I got on for my first time with the PC. But better to buy one.

Have the yellow plugs and cable in place: but I'll wait for some good weather


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Not so bad.. Pleased to help r u from P'down itself?


----------

